# Yes I'm new



## Cobeslayer (Jun 7, 2011)

considering my last visit was 3/15/06 and I have zero posts, I'd say I'm new alright.

been lifting over 20 yrs.  have had successes and failures.  suffering effects of motorcylce wreck with a messed up shoulder now, but it only hurts most of the time.  trying to get my strength back to where it was before.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 7, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Cobeslayer* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 7, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------



## Fit_Qtie (Jun 7, 2011)

Welcome !


----------



## Juiced_Monkey (Jun 7, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Cobeslayer (Jun 7, 2011)

appreciate the respones, eventhough I lurk and read more than post.


----------



## AnabolicBody (Jun 7, 2011)

welcome


----------



## 258884 (Jun 7, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------



## Freeway (Jun 7, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 8, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  Accidents suck.  I hope you can get to where you want to be.


----------



## tangolima (Jun 8, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## vortex (Jun 8, 2011)

Welcome back to IM!!!


----------



## tangolima (Jun 8, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## keem (Jun 22, 2011)

hi


----------



## one2lift (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi, fellow new member


----------



## niki (Jun 25, 2011)

We love lurkers.......glad to know where you're hiding....


----------



## meatpistol (Jun 29, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## varg (Jul 2, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 2, 2011)

whats your main objective: strength or hipertrophy?


----------



## jwar (Jul 2, 2011)

Hello from a newbie.


----------



## Dogoa12 (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome on IM. I am sure you will learn a lot here.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jul 15, 2011)

welcome to the boards


----------



## Mavrik (Jul 16, 2011)

welcome!


----------



## Powerplay14 (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## primaryfitness (Jul 18, 2011)

welcome


----------



## iron2 (Jul 18, 2011)

hi


----------



## ominer21 (Jul 19, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Casey21 (Jul 19, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Acee (Jul 19, 2011)

Welcome to the Forum


----------



## Stang50 (Jul 20, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## undead (Jul 20, 2011)

welcome


----------



## svansig (Jul 20, 2011)

velcommen


----------



## jmat2407 (Jul 20, 2011)

hi welcome to the site!


----------



## bodini (Jul 20, 2011)

whats up ladies and gents?looking foward to chating with you guys and hope i learn alot from you all.......oh yea,im new here.thanks for the welcome.


----------



## powerhouse212 (Jul 21, 2011)

welcome


----------



## quick01 (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome back


----------



## dubz (Jul 26, 2011)

Welcome!


----------

